# How to cope better



## rosesjoy (Feb 4, 2013)

Just wondered if anyone had any ideas on coping better. There are lots of very unhappy, stressed ladies on here and it might be good to share. There may be another thread on this but I couldn't find it.


A friend of mine recommended a book to me called Stop Thinking and Start Living by Richard Carlson which I found quite helpful.

Any other hints and tips?


----------



## rosesjoy (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.ted.com/talks/shawn_achor_the_happy_secret_to_better_work.html

This is all about positive thinking and i found this helpful in coping with 2ww.

/links


----------

